

What If Government Were Like An Ipod? [Scott Adams] - jkuria
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052970203716204577014262225551278.html?mod=googlenews_wsj

======
eteasley
How about this for a new user interface for the government?
<http://www.plainsite.org>

------
urlwolf
"What about the citizens who don't have access to the Internet? We could
change the constitution to make Internet access a basic right. That feels
necessary for a healthy republic in the modern age."

The Pirate Party, who just got 8% of votes in Berlin, Germany, advocates
exactly this.

